# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  hey!! CONGRATS ME ON MY 200 POSTS .......THXX

## Osama_Gill

I HAVE DONE MY 200 POSTS
WAISAY MUJHAY NAHIN KAHNA CHAHIYE AAP KO KHUD HI CONGRATS KARNA CHAHYE LAIKIN 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
PLZ CONGRATS MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## khawab

[glow=violet:e33d2d90e6]_awww...sorry :$

niwez


and keep posting :up;_ [/glow:e33d2d90e6]

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations :up;

menen apki posts dekhe hi nahien kahi per :s konse section mein post kerte hien app?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mytonse

Salam Osama..Sahi hai..

Adeel Bhai I have seen some posts by him in the spirtual section...Gr8 read..some pics i guess..

Many MAny Congratulations...

Bu ti think u need to look atthe rules once..Chk them out...

MAny many mubarak aagain..

At the spirtual section u r a blast on information...

Jazakallah !!

----------


## Omar

Congrats man very well keep it up

----------


## Hina87

as said by Yunus (mytonse) please read the forum rules.

Congratulate on 

100
500
1000
and so on...


Anyways...Congrats!

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

congrats..

----------


## sneha

congrats 4 postin 200postz

----------


## nazims

Congrats... nice job.... keep posting

----------


## RAHEN

:applaud; Osama congratulations. :applaud; 
sorry :givefl;  lekin jab aap ki 500 posts ho gi to me aap ki zuroor 
congratulate post banao gi- inshaAllah. :ye; 
 300 and 400 ki is liye nahi banaogi kyunki yeh DT ka rule hai ke 100,500,1000,2000..... per hi
 sentiments express mein post banai jaye. theek hai.
any ways Wishing u many congrats.

Best Regards  :Smile: 
God Bless u :up;

----------


## unexpected

KEEP POSTING N KEEP SMILING :up;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;

----------


## Kainaat

I am really sorry, as members are telling u we only open a thread when members posts 100, 500, 1000, 2000 and so on.

I am sorry I have lock this thread  :Smile:

----------

